# 7 MM Mag Brass , Bullets and Dies for SALE



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

All sold except :
Hornady 7MM Mag. Dies $15.00



Call me if interested 801-931-8029.

Thanks, Al.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

All sold except the dies.


----------

